# My coffee corner :)



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Finally got everything I need

Mmm maybe time for a upgrade?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent choice of kit









Is that the same SJ you have up for sale?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers and Yep,


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Bit more arty


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice retro pic

Will you be keeping the Pavoni or are you also looking to upgrade?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Me no understand. U selling grinder?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep and maybe the pav but not sure yet, not quite ready to let her go


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Less than a year since I started with a dualit, dam this forum think I'd better ban myself


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats man , congrats ...

how you finding the l1....


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

not bad, getting through the beans pretty quick, trying to master a new machine and new grinder at the same time, made a lovely Americano with it today, not my usual just trying to stretch the flavours se what's going on

just a quick question mrboots what does the red light mean?. seems to have a mind of it's own,

and any other tips would be handy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You have a newer variant to me

on mine the red light was the element coming on to heat the water .

when it refills cold water goes in

pstat drops

red light comes on heats water and pstat goes up a again

the red light will come on and off as it's needed .

course it just could be the off switch on yours.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nothing out the ordinary

stock basket stick to 16 g dose to start

aim for 27 out in 27 Seconds

start with a shortish pre infusion say 2-3 seconds

this is Reiss mantra for the new owner .


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

cheers kinda what I have been doing, but the shot comes out a little bit sour, think it's cos I'm pre infusing a bit long (6 seconds) plus don't think my beans are de gassed enough yet

will give it a go with a 3 seconded, (just not today)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice corner indeed. DB


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice set up...what beans are you using?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm a looking and I'm a liking!!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

glevum said:


> Very nice set up...what beans are you using?


thanks took me a while to bite the bullet, currently just finishing of a kg of signature, then moving on to jagong village,


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice setup, whereabouts in Suffolk are you? I live in ipswich and am thinking of getting an l1, not soon it would be months off but might be nice to see one in action. Sometime in the future perhaps if I can bribe some test shots from you with a trade for beans?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah dude just down in road, and don't worry about beans got plenty to be working through, will pm you my details


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Exspanding

Think I'm nearly there now,..... Maybe :/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> Exspanding
> 
> Think I'm nearly there now,..... Maybe :/


??????????????


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Oops forgot the picture


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

How's the kone filter?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah good thanks, but haven't really given the chemex a chance since I got the l1, will probably use it more now, I've got a second grinder to play with


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice set up although those front feet look close to the edge!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

True, does look bad on photo, think it may be slowly walking, just waiting on a bigger worktop offcut from neibour


----------

